# Most Expensive Pen You've Owned



## mikemark

What's the most expensive pen that you've purchased?

Wanna get an idea of what's out there. Makes. Models. Special collections. Etc.

Also curious to know... 

Why'd you buy that specific pen?


----------



## jar

The BIC I signed the marriage license with.


----------



## cmac06

Don’t know the brand but I was gifted a fountain pen a year ago, it’s a very unique writing experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Lamy2000
I wanted one as a kid.


----------



## ZIPPER79

My Dads Parker Challenger FP and Pencil.....Priceless


----------



## Kirk B

Pelikan M1050 - based on the M1000 with a vermeil (gold plated silver) cap. Big, flexy nib and huge piston fill capacity is why I bought it. I like bigger pens and my Montblanc 149 is probably my favorite, so I wanted what is basically the Pelikan equivalent of the MB149. People have "eff off" watches, the Pelikan M1050 is kind of my eff off fountain pen.


----------



## jakesky

Sailor 1911 Realo. Classical design, piston filler and zoom nib. Loaded with dark green ink. I love this pen.


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## jar

We need more pictures. Not that expensive but ones I enjoy.


----------



## gangrel

Sailor 90th Anniversary with emperor cross-cut nib. Huge footprint, big, bold. Bought because I wanted something pretty spectacular. ALMOST chose one of Sailor's bamboo models...the body was a chunk of bamboo, yes. Cool but didn't do it quite as much for me.

And the nice thing? The nib was tuned to my hand, at the show, by Master Nagahara (? think that's right, but this was 30-odd years ago), the gentleman who developed the nib. He'd been brought over from Japan for a few events.


----------



## mikemark

jar said:


> The BIC I signed the marriage license with.


I'M DEAD


----------



## mikemark

gangrel said:


> Sailor 90th Anniversary with emperor cross-cut nib. Huge footprint, big, bold. Bought because I wanted something pretty spectacular. ALMOST chose one of Sailor's bamboo models...the body was a chunk of bamboo, yes. Cool but didn't do it quite as much for me.
> 
> And the nice thing? The nib was tuned to my hand, at the show, by Master Nagahara (? think that's right, but this was 30-odd years ago), the gentleman who developed the nib. He'd been brought over from Japan for a few events.


That's pretty awesome to have it tuned specifically to your hand.

Do you still use it 30 years later?


----------



## agentdaffy007

Well said!



jar said:


> The BIC I signed the marriage license with.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

jar said:


> We need more pictures. Not that expensive but ones I enjoy.


Says the guy with a stack of Nakaya pens. 
I can't even afford to look at them.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

my fp only comprise of Lamys. Most expensive is the L2k Bauhaus. I did owned the normal one with medium nib, which later i sold it off half price to a humble collector of German pens. Which soon he realizes the reason why i sold it. Oh well, nothing in this world comes with a very good deal i mean can u imagine letting go a Lamy 2k for half the price with 10/10 condition ? Well it wasn't a 10/10 to begin with. The nib really drives me mad. Can't even sign properly with it. So yeah, now im happy with the L2k Bauhaus. 

future will try to see if any of the Graff Von Faber Castell fit to my liking. i heard many good reputation even with their Loom.


----------



## jar

nudder fun picture:


----------



## gangrel

mikemark said:


> That's pretty awesome to have it tuned specifically to your hand.
> 
> Do you still use it 30 years later?


Still have it; never used it that often. It's a bloody paint brush of a nib. Massive stroke weight. Probably like triple broad stub or so.

Nakayas aren't *that* expensive in the grand scheme of things...about the same as a good entry-level automatic watch. Granted, within the price structure for fountain pens, they're...top 5%? And there are exceptional pens for much less; you do pay for the finish on those Nakayas. I'll still stand by Pilot...Custom Heritage 94, Falcon or Elabo (same pen, Elabo is Japan market only, Falcon is used elsewhere), Custom 912 for a slightly larger. Good pens, very good writers, nothing fancy. Also picked up a couple M200-series...the Aventurine and Star Ruby pens released with their Edelstein ink of the year. They're solid.


----------



## gangrel

OK. Eye candy.









Left to right...
Pelikan Great Places series, Grand Place
Pelikan Cities series, Athens
a pair of Nakayas
Omas Italia 90
Omas Arco Brown
Omas Arco Green
Omas Arco Blue
Pilot 912
Sailor 90th

Oh and yeah, that's the top level of my storage box. There's 5 drawers underneath. Nothing close to the eye candy of this row...which is why they're in the display part.

EDIT: OOPS...it got rotated. Dunno how. Bottom to top.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

gangrel said:


> Still have it; never used it that often. It's a bloody paint brush of a nib. Massive stroke weight. Probably like triple broad stub or so.
> 
> Nakayas aren't *that* expensive in the grand scheme of things...about the same as a good entry-level automatic watch. Granted, within the price structure for fountain pens, they're...top 5%? And there are exceptional pens for much less; you do pay for the finish on those Nakayas. I'll still stand by Pilot...Custom Heritage 94, Falcon or Elabo (same pen, Elabo is Japan market only, Falcon is used elsewhere), Custom 912 for a slightly larger. Good pens, very good writers, nothing fancy. Also picked up a couple M200-series...the Aventurine and Star Ruby pens released with their Edelstein ink of the year. They're solid.


What is so good about the Nakaya? I mean from $600 to $1800 for a pen? The fav pen I ever tried was a vintage waterman with a flex nib.


----------



## dgaddis

Tactile Turn's new Bolt Action pens. I have a few, a full size bronze (pictured here as it started to patina), a short titanium and a short copper. I keep the bronze at my desk, I carry the titanium short one in my pocket, and the short copper one is for the wife. She's a nurse practitioner and I like the anti-microbial aspect of copper. Both of the short ones are loaded with Pilot G2 cartridges that have been cut down shorter. I paid $80 for each of them.


----------



## jar

imaCoolRobot said:


> What is so good about the Nakaya? I mean from $600 to $1800 for a pen? The fav pen I ever tried was a vintage waterman with a flex nib.


Mostly it's an appreciation of the time and effort that goes into making any urushi covered object. Maybe this story might help explain.


----------



## jar

Duplicate post


----------



## imaCoolRobot

jar said:


> Mostly it's an appreciation of the time and effort that goes into making any urushi covered object. Maybe this story might help explain.


That's super Insane. Thanks


----------



## gangrel

imaCoolRobot said:


> What is so good about the Nakaya? I mean from $600 to $1800 for a pen? The fav pen I ever tried was a vintage waterman with a flex nib.


The cap and barrel are multiple layers of urushi lacquer over ebonite, in a multi-stage process. It's the same process used in much of Japan's high-end crafts.

https://jpninfo.com/56468

A coarse analogy might be to an enamel dial on a watch, or perhaps a hand-turned guilloche dial.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

One that WASN'T bought for cash, but 'paid for' in blood ;-)


----------



## gangrel

Oh...and the higher-end ones?

That's getting into maki-e. That's starting from a basis of using urushi, then "painting" the lacquer with gold and silver powder, and other techniques. It's a multi-stage process that takes weeks to months per piece. The high-end Nakaya, Dani-Trio, and Namiki pens command extreme prices...but they are works of art. I tend to think they're too far to the art side at times; would YOU want to use this?

NAKAYA - Makie - Seiohbo?[no.11024]?Price? 40,000$?

That one is, to be sure, extreme even among the extreme. But this is one I could readily see using:

NAKAYA - Makie - Maple leaves?[no.11031]?Price? 1,600$?


----------



## gangrel

Oh...and the higher-end ones?

That's getting into maki-e. That's starting from a basis of using urushi, then "painting" the lacquer with gold and silver powder, and other techniques. It's a multi-stage process that takes weeks to months per piece. The high-end Nakaya, Dani-Trio, and Namiki pens command extreme prices...but they are works of art. I tend to think they're too far to the art side at times; would YOU want to use this?

NAKAYA - Makie - Seiohbo?[no.11024]?Price? 40,000$?

That one is, to be sure, extreme even among the extreme. But this is one I could readily see using:

NAKAYA - Makie - Maple leaves?[no.11031]?Price? 1,600$?


----------



## mikemark

dgaddis said:


> Tactile Turn's new Bolt Action pens. I have a few, a full size bronze (pictured here as it started to patina), a short titanium and a short copper. I keep the bronze at my desk, I carry the titanium short one in my pocket, and the short copper one is for the wife. She's a nurse practitioner and I like the anti-microbial aspect of copper. Both of the short ones are loaded with Pilot G2 cartridges that have been cut down shorter. I paid $80 for each of them.
> 
> View attachment 15002625


That bolt action looks pretty cool. How's it feel when writing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemark

gangrel said:


> Oh...and the higher-end ones?
> 
> That's getting into maki-e. That's starting from a basis of using urushi, then "painting" the lacquer with gold and silver powder, and other techniques. It's a multi-stage process that takes weeks to months per piece. The high-end Nakaya, Dani-Trio, and Namiki pens command extreme prices...but they are works of art. I tend to think they're too far to the art side at times; would YOU want to use this?
> 
> NAKAYA - Makie - Seiohbo?[no.11024]?Price? 40,000$?
> 
> That one is, to be sure, extreme even among the extreme. But this is one I could readily see using:
> 
> NAKAYA - Makie - Maple leaves?[no.11031]?Price? 1,600$?


A $40K pen is more along the lines of what I was talking about... now that's expensive.

Who else makes pens in that price range?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

mikemark said:


> A $40K pen is more along the lines of what I was talking about... now that's expensive.
> 
> Who else makes pens in that price range?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pilot/Namiki, Danitrio, Sailor, ST Dupont, Montblanc


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I kinda want a Nakaya now but I hardly use a pen anymore


----------



## jar

imaCoolRobot said:


> I kinda want a Nakaya now but I hardly use a pen anymore


They are really neat and you can get them to adjust it to fit your particular hand. All the nibs are adjusted by one of two gentlemen. In fact their whole staff is just six or eight people.

Just for fun here is the link to their order page to see the kinds of questions they will ask.


----------



## gangrel

jar said:


> Pilot/Namiki, Danitrio, Sailor, ST Dupont, Montblanc


Pelikan does the occasional high-end maki-e, altho IIRC they're not quite at that level.

There' are anniversary edition MBs completely covered with diamonds and sapphires that can go for MUCH more. Loiminchay might've done a few. Richard Mille did one with a watch movement in the cap...for reasons no one can fathom. Did any of Lambrou's LEs approach this level? I don't think so....

But these are the tourbillon minute repeaters of the pen world, or often in MB's case, very similar to a fully blinged out RO or the like. I doubt you'd need to take off your shoes to count the number made per year. Or perhaps *sold* per year....


----------



## Sam K

Montblanc Meisterstruck 149. 

An indulgence and conspicuous consumption for sure, but I do enjoy writing with it (the 149 nib was actually the only MB nib I enjoyed using). I try to do all my note taking by hand rather than digitally now; digital devices always have the lure of something more interesting one click away, where as a nice pen and quality paper keeps you grounded in the present. 

Those Nakaya's though...


----------



## jar

Sam K said:


> Montblanc Meisterstruck 149.
> 
> An indulgence and conspicuous consumption for sure, but I do enjoy writing with it (the 149 nib was actually the only MB nib I enjoyed using). I try to do all my note taking by hand rather than digitally now; digital devices always have the lure of something more interesting one click away, where as a nice pen and quality paper keeps you grounded in the present.
> 
> Those Nakaya's though...


Montblanc makes some nice pens but I have actually sold all my modern 149s and 146s and 144s. The only modern Montblanc I still own is a correct sig Dumas. I do still have the 234½s and 1950s 144s and 146s.


----------



## kip595

Once briefly had an Agatha Christie edition Mont Blanc before their value skyrocketed; wish I'd kept it now even though I dislike BP pens generally.


----------



## Simon

wow


----------



## Simon

Most expensive modern pens I bought & use - Pelikan M1000/Dunhill AD2000 carbon fibre/Parker Duofold Centennial Mandarin yellow (reissue)

Most expensive vintage pens I bought & use - Conway Stewart Duro no1 in red ripple rubber - 1925 ish


----------



## gangrel

Simon said:


> Dunhill AD2000 carbon fibre/


If I could design a perfect pen, it'd be carbon fiber, or possibly carbon glass (see the GP Laureato's for what this might look like). Light, strong, should have a nice tactile quality. Perhaps in a Nakaya decapod cigar shape, perhaps in a simpler cigar shape. Nib from the Namiki Falcon, with a bit of added flex. NOT to classic full flex...call it classic semi-flex. Full flex takes a decent amount of focus to use. Using the wide-mouth Pilot/Namiki converter to ensure flow for the flex, while keeping the body's lines intact.


----------



## pyiyha

Waterman Ideal #7


----------



## gangrel

pyiyha said:


> Waterman Ideal #7
> 
> View attachment 15058013


Is that with the black nib? Cuz those are *hard *to find. Much less, IIRC, in a ripple...


----------



## Simon

That sound beautiful - it is a great material and so cool looking

My Dunhill carbon fibre is actually very heavy and the balance not quite right posted or unposted
The carbon fibre on the barrel encases a brass tube that is very heavy - whilst the cap is just carbon fibre
The stock nib is a beauty and is actually supplied by Pilot/Namiki


----------



## Simon

Beautiful - I have the more common no7 red banded


----------



## adg31

Waterman Edson series in order:
Silver
Red
Green
Blue








Sad to say hardly ever used as I prefer the early Parker Duofold Centennial as a daily writer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr

Likely the Jonathan Swift fountain pen on the far right.


----------



## Simon

adg31 said:


> Waterman Edson series in order:
> Silver
> Red
> Green
> Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to say hardly ever used as I prefer the early Parker Duofold Centennial as a daily writer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wonderful wonderful wonderful - all that's missing the amazing filigree Boucheron version.
I owned the ballpoint version of this - the lacquer was amazing - i gave it to a pal as I only use FP's but regret it
The FP's have gone up a lot in price too

I love the Centennial's Duofolds - I use a Mandarin one -


----------



## RCTimeDude

traditional mont blanc. classic but very nice


----------



## Tang56

Rotring 600. It's not that expensive vs a Pelikan or a Visconti, but it's still the most expensive pen I own - if I were to sell it. At the time I got it however, it was €90 and actually much cheaper than my Namiki Falcon.


----------



## pyiyha

No, it's purple band that's discolored to black but under a loupe, you can see the purple tint.
The nib is Red keyhole nib.
I have the original purple nib as well but wanted to try out some flex writing and got a red nib.


----------



## soufiane

jar said:


> The BIC I signed the marriage license with.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

mikemark said:


> I'M DEAD


Lol me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyjack

An Omas Paragon with a customized italic nib. I didn’t pay that much for it, but was once offered $800 for it by a collector.


----------



## Carson

My MB Starwalker rubber and steel roller ball. I bought it after a small windfall. Since then I had signed my mariage license, my two son birth certificates, a couple of professional licenses..... I’m so glad I’m doing that with a nicer pen.


----------



## asadtiger

A very standard mont blanc 149 was my most expensive fountain pen...I use a 146 as a daily and used the 149 for a while at office but now it sits mostly on the reading table at home..it is a beauty though and writes very well 🙂


----------



## KRMMRK

1920 L.E. Waterman Pen Co. 452 sterling silver “Tree Trunk” lever filler fill fountain pen. 

This extremely rare and unusual Waterman tree trunk design overlay that doesn't resemble any other Waterman fountain pens. No reference has ever been found describing this design in company literature or catalogue. Even though there is no documentation Waterman does acknowledge it’s a genuine L.E. Waterman. Only eight examples are known to exist in collections today.


----------



## mleok

My most expensive pen is a Montblanc 146, purchased off Jomashop for $380. I’m also thinking about adding a Pelikan m800. Truth be told, most of my writing is done electronically on the iPad Pro, so I don’t really want to get into the black hole of collecting fountain pens. I did just preorder the reMarkable 2 eink digital notepad as it seems to have a superior digital writing experience.


----------



## GlenRoiland

I have a moderate collection. To date, my most expensive are my namiki rock garden and my nakaya dorsal fin 2 . Dorsal fin 2 due to arrive next week.
Every day I utilize my lamy 2000, namiki raden vanishing point, homosapiens, and my custom 823. I bring to work a small pouch that carries the above


----------



## 92mk2

I got some grappas I come to love.


----------



## GlenRoiland

92mk2 said:


> I got some grappas I come to love.


Nice!


----------



## chatman

GlenRoiland said:


> I have a moderate collection. To date, my most expensive are my namiki rock garden and my nakaya dorsal fin 2 . Dorsal fin 2 due to arrive next week.
> Every day I utilize my lamy 2000, namiki raden vanishing point, homosapiens, and my custom 823. I bring to work a small pouch that carries the above


How do you like the aesthetics of the Raden Vanishing Point? I am seriously looking into getting one of those.


----------



## tmvu13

Mine would be a Graf von Faber Castell Walden Woods limited edition roller ball. The combination of the platinum plated metal and light grain wood looks amazing. It’s etched with a quote from Thoreau’s book of the same name. I like the environmental message behind it. The wood is taken from naturally felled trees from the Walden Woods forest.


----------



## GlenRoiland

I like it alot, and do not regret the purchase at all. I find myself looking into it often! Been using it as my daily writer since I purchased it. I wish the ink capacity was better.


----------



## bbrovold

I own a Pelikan but don't use it much.


----------



## TrlRnr

Mine would be an Omas 360 in their Burkina celluloid: love the visual texture that particular celluloid has, and the silver section gives it a nice weight down by the nib where you need it.


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat

Lots of variety in here!

Tactile Turn Bolt Action in Zirconium with Titanium Damascus Bolt. It's a beaut and a workhorse all at the same time.


----------



## pyiyha

Waterman #7 Red Ripple set


----------



## Simon

delete - repeat


----------



## BBCDoc

Guess I gotta be that guy:

















The MB Purdey and Sons is my routine signature pen at work, paid MSRP for that one.

The MB Einstein I picked up at 40% off MSRP, most valuable pen in my collection. Not in use.


----------



## EMPen

I recently purchased a Montegrappa Extra Otto in Blu Reale. It was a 20 piece exclusive for chatterly luxuries. This is the first 4 figure pen in my collection.


----------



## zeldaella

For me, it is Parker duofold centennial. Writing with it is an enjoyable experience. So much so, I find myself just jotting down random words I hear on TV, or when children are at play outside or those that just pop into my head.


----------



## clarosec

MB 146, Lamy 2000, Sheaffer Imperial Touchdown (sterling silver), Parker 75 (sterling silver with a number of nibs), Pilot Vanishing Point. 

One of the advantages of fountain pens is that you can get really good ones for the price of an SKX007. Go up to a boutique Baltic and you're already close to MB territory. By far my favourite is still the Parker 75 ciselé, to the point that I'm going out of my way to find extra nibs/feeds to keep me going, as well as all new pens. For whatever reason they just work for me. Next would be the Lamy 2000, which just works. All the time. Best workhorse pen. After that the VP, for practicality, then the Sheaffer (my dad's, a new converter fixed feed issues!), And my mother's MB 146 (piece of junk, sent for service, recommended nib replacement after 40 years, I decided to keep as-is since my mum wore it in). 

I'll buy myself another MB with a nib I like, being left-handed, but I'll also keep my mum's in working order.

For reference, a Lamy Dialog 3 is MSRP CAD $570 right now. An Orient Kamasu (I thought I was wearing mine, looked down and saw a Speedmaster, oops) will run you CAD $300-ish. The difference is that one is an entry-level diver, and the other is a full on luxury retractable fountain pen.

And yes, I want a Lamy Dialog 3. Half the time I walk into AD's looking at pens and then start asking about watches just to see what writing instruments they might throw in for free. Doesn't work at MB... works other places. YMMV.


----------



## jkingrph

Montblac 149, I actually have a collection of fountain pens, most standard Montblac models, to include the not common burgundy color, Pelikans, Parker and Schaffer.


----------



## mrod1108

A Parker Duofold fountain pen, big red classic. Here with my Pelikan M805, Demonstrator.


----------



## jtaliani

The Zirconium Tactile Turn with Timascus Bolt for me.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD2H9Thn4-H/


----------



## abridgedcarp01

For me, it's my Pelikan M805. It was way over my budget, but I'm happy I bought it nonetheless. It'll last me a lifetime









Sent from my Galaxy S20 Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## Tribonian

jar said:


> We need more pictures. Not that expensive but ones I enjoy.


Are they Nakayas?

The black/green Urushi (is it urushi?) is spectacular.


----------



## jar

Tribonian said:


> Are they Nakayas?
> 
> The black/green Urushi (is it urushi?) is spectacular.


The quintet in the second picture are Nakayas. What I think you are calling black and green is actually a dark brown over green Heki Tamenuri Portable Writer. The first picture is a Danitrio.


----------



## Tribonian

jar said:


> The quintet in the second picture are Nakayas. What I think you are calling black and green is actually a dark brown over green Heki Tamenuri Portable Writer. The first picture is a Danitrio.


Thanks - I'm not familiar with Heki and I'll check them out. I need to check the colour balance on my screen as well!


----------



## rscmaine

The one I signed my divorce papers with (unless that’s already been said) 

I didn’t check...that’s just visceral.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chatman

BBCDoc said:


> Guess I gotta be that guy:
> View attachment 15464426
> 
> 
> View attachment 15464427
> 
> The MB Purdey and Sons is my routine signature pen at work, paid MSRP for that one.
> 
> The MB Einstein I picked up at 40% off MSRP, most valuable pen in my collection. Not in use.


Ohhhh.... that Einstein. I have been salivating on that one for about 5 years, but they don't sell for anything less than $8000 these days. What a beauty.


----------



## TireFryer

Most of my work is done electronically, however, when opportunity avails itself, my favorite is the Parker Duofold Prestige Ruthenium chiselled centennial FP! I love the weight of it and I look forward to writing with it. I keep it filled with Emerald Green ink, which is just classic.


----------



## eleven pass

Pilot Falcon is in the mail. Wanted to try something with a bit of flex.


----------



## Perazzi-man

David Oscarson.


----------



## pwnzor

$90 Cross fountain


----------



## Olive Mamba

Recent acquisition, Sailor King Of Pens Sakura Nagare maki-e raden pen. Artwork of a pen that is a stunner in person.
















Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## hkginlax

For me, is the Caran d'Ache Varius Ivanhoe.


----------



## ZIPPER79

mikemark said:


> What's the most expensive pen that you've purchased?
> 
> Wanna get an idea of what's out there. Makes. Models. Special collections. Etc.
> 
> Also curious to know...
> 
> Why'd you buy that specific pen?


Probably a Stipula "Pinocchio with the large box and the storybook that was with it, which was traded years ago!


----------



## VIzione

My Montblanc Meisterstuck. I think it is the Platinum. I also "think" the original price was about $600. Current prices are around $420-$450. This one was purchased about 21 years ago. Truth be told it doesn't write or feel any better than my Pilots or the Pen I have been carrying for over 30 years, Cross, now Cross Classic. Also three Xezo's. $160, $180 and $200.


----------



## richurules

gangrel said:


> OK. Eye candy.
> 
> View attachment 15001985
> 
> 
> Left to right...
> Pelikan Great Places series, Grand Place
> Pelikan Cities series, Athens
> a pair of Nakayas
> Omas Italia 90
> *Omas Arco Brown
> Omas Arco Green
> Omas Arco Blue*
> Pilot 912
> Sailor 90th
> 
> Oh and yeah, that's the top level of my storage box. There's 5 drawers underneath. Nothing close to the eye candy of this row...which is why they're in the display part.
> 
> EDIT: OOPS...it got rotated. Dunno how. Bottom to top.


Hi G,
Surprised to see this wasn't commented on... that is a very impressive display top. 
I was very excited to see the Omas Arcos bang in the middle 
I would love to try one out some day and hope it doesn't only remain a dream.
Happy writing !


----------



## drlagares

I got the titanic dna fountain pen so far and its $5, 000 worth


----------



## Batboy

drlagares said:


> I got the titanic dna fountain pen so far and its $5, 000 worth


I thought I knew a bit about pens. But I was wrong. I hadn't come across this pen before, and it's more like a sculpture than a pen.


----------



## [email protected]

As you can see from this pic, I love Lamy Safaris for sketching. The others have joined the barn over the years. The Waterman is wonderful for writing and signing. The ink flows quickly and the nib slides effortlessly.
My Montblanc Meisterstück Gold-Coated 149 was stolen out of a jacket pocket at a coat check. One day....
That pretty much describes my drivers; strong, smooth ink flow, cool and handsome.
The tiny, silver instrument is a Spaulding Pen Co. I love it for fine lines when sketching. 
The glass piece is Verano Glass. Exquisite!! 
I also love "fat" pencils for sketching. Perfect for "big-picture concept" stuff.


----------



## ArchiMark

Most expensive pen I ever had was probably a Montblanc Hemingway......knew I'd fallen down the pen rabbit hole then......that was about 10 years ago. Since then, haven't purchased any pen that expensive.


----------



## beethoven24680

$185


----------



## belia

mikemark said:


> What's the most expensive pen that you've purchased?
> 
> Wanna get an idea of what's out there. Makes. Models. Special collections. Etc.
> 
> Also curious to know...
> 
> Why'd you buy that specific pen?


Pelikan 1000, . . . . if I ever get around to buying one. Other than that, a vintage flex nib eyedropper fill, . . . . don't even know the brand, but it writes VERY nicely.


----------



## belia

SuffolkGerryW said:


> One that WASN'T bought for cash, but 'paid for' in blood ;-)
> View attachment 15003747
> 
> View attachment 15003751


Wow - thank you for your, . . . . donations. Cool story and pen to go with it.


----------



## Pongster

A simple montblanc pen. To go along with my montblanc watch.


----------



## belia

jar said:


> Montblanc makes some nice pens but I have actually sold all my modern 149s and 146s and 144s. The only modern Montblanc I still own is a correct sig Dumas. I do still have the 234½s and 1950s 144s and 146s.


Those are beautiful, . . . .


----------



## belia

belia said:


> Pelikan 1000, . . . . if I ever get around to buying one. Other than that, a vintage flex nib eyedropper fill, . . . . don't even know the brand, but it writes VERY nicely.





soufiane said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup!!


----------



## belia

bbrovold said:


> I own a Pelikan but don't use it much.


I don't use mine much either, . . . but reading through this thread has got me thinking about inking a couple pens up, . . . . .


----------



## belia

Olive Mamba said:


> Recent acquisition, Sailor King Of Pens Sakura Nagare maki-e raden pen. Artwork of a pen that is a stunner in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


OMG!!! That's one unbelievable fountain pen, . . . . I'm stunned.


----------



## Bad Rattle

Tactile turn bolt action with a Timascus bolt. Love it!


----------



## scuttle

I didn't pay that much for it, but in terms of what it might sell for, probably my NOS Sheaffer PFM complete with the presentation box.


----------



## scuttle

VIzione said:


> My Montblanc Meisterstuck. I think it is the Platinum. I also "think" the original price was about $600. Current prices are around $420-$450. This one was purchased about 21 years ago. Truth be told it doesn't write or feel any better than my Pilots


Pilots, write down to the Kakuno and 78G, write about as well as anything ever built. They really optimised feed design and production and that's what tricky to get right - nibs are comparatively easy. There's a fascinating collection of articles here if you're interested -

Fountain Pen Design

...I think the guy designed a pen for Lamy.


----------



## scuttle

[email protected] said:


> As you can see from this pic, I love Lamy Safaris for sketching.


You might want to try a Pilot Kakuno instead. It's like an improved version:

Sketching With The Pilot Kakuno | Larry D. Marshall

Better feed, better nib, better (imo) grip - and very easy to clean because the nib and feed pop out. Then there's the Platinum Carbon pen - a longtail pen designed for carbon inks:

Platinum Carbon Pen - Sketch and Review

Some people shorten them for portability.


----------



## HOUSTON COLLECTOR

jar said:


> The BIC I signed the marriage license with.


Neat website!


----------



## Mediocre

A couple of mine. I am not sure where the rest are, they may have been gifted away. I never use them. Gifted the fountain pens, just not my thing. I went through a phase where I wanted to explore the world of decent pens, then I realized they do not truly appeal to me lol


----------



## jar

HOUSTON COLLECTOR said:


> Neat website!


Thanks.


----------



## Mediocre

Where do you find your pre-owned pens online? Sales corner here is not what it was in the penuseek days


----------



## jmcf1949

mikemark said:


> What's the most expensive pen that you've purchased?
> 
> Wanna get an idea of what's out there. Makes. Models. Special collections. Etc.
> 
> Also curious to know...
> 
> Why'd you buy that specific pen?


Bought a Montblanc 149 in 1982. It was 220.00 if I recall. It was the best writer I've ever had. Sold it last year for 400.00. Good investment.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Waterman Edson BP

About $500 in 1990-somethning. At the time, work included writing up sales orders on NCR forms, so most of my good pens were BP's.


----------



## Perazzi-man

I have a David Oscarson and as a pen it stinks. PLUS their ink is like glue(so --horrible). It runs OK on Mont Blanc ink.


----------



## wspohn

Most expensive pen I own is probably a Waterman Edson Boucheron which listed up around $3K for awhile, but of course I bought used so for much less.










The Classic Pens Mosaique in sterling listed at a couple of thousand (MB 149 for comparison)


----------



## csa398

s


jar said:


> The BIC I signed the marriage license with.


Just wait until the divorce happens. Even more expensive.


----------



## Simon

wspohn said:


> Most expensive pen I own is probably a Waterman Edson Boucheron which listed up around $3K for awhile, but of course I bought used so for much less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Classic Pens Mosaique in sterling listed at a couple of thousand (MB 149 for comparison)


LOVE the Boucheron - only seen one for sale in a lovely pen shop in Jerusalem - I was offered it at a superb price, but being a vintage pen man, I declined
I regret it
a lot


----------



## Janus1969

I once owned the Visconti Carbon Dream. It was my engagement gift from my insane second wife. Fortunately, she did not pay retail, but did buy new. If you're talking the most expensive I've ever purchased, it was a Visconti **** Sapiens Bronze Age before they had such nomenclature. It was just the HS when I bought mine. It was a gift to myself for recovering from a sustained bought of unemployment. Not ironically, it may again be such a gift should I land the whale that's trying to swallow me! Along with one of my next-step watches...


----------



## Georgewg

I own the Pilot Vanishing Point Radon with the different colored shiny shells all over the pen body.


----------



## MAT4150

Mont Blanc Hitchcock rollerball.


----------



## bpanders

David Oscarson Koi in Teal. Gets used quite often actually, but more of a desk pen as it is too big and heavy to carry on person.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

It was an Aurora Optima for me. Really loved the aesthetics of the pen, as well as the weight and feel. Breaking in was quite tough, for this pen. However, the moment the pen's warranty expired, the pen gave me massive problems. a piston system got stuck once. couple weeks after repair (which was a nightmare with richemont group watches' turnover time sound like an instant matter), entire piston came out! My third strike was when the glass (ink reserve indicator) cracked/sheared and ruined my hugo boss shirt. 

OFF to fleabay it went, and though I cleaned out most of my pen collection, never looked back on this one!


----------



## bpanders

trustmeiamanengineer said:


> It was an Aurora Optima for me. Really loved the aesthetics of the pen, as well as the weight and feel.


That's really too bad, the Optima is a near perfect sized and weighted pen. I've had many optima over the years, and none with this level of problems. I'd encourage you to try them again. The US distributor is very good.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

bpanders said:


> That's really too bad, the Optima is a near perfect sized and weighted pen. I've had many optima over the years, and none with this level of problems. I'd encourage you to try them again. The US distributor is very good.


I must respectfully disagree, as I find the US distributor for Aurora as not good, but "so-so". I bought my Optima when I was in South Korea, so I have serviced my pen both in South Korea and in US. South Korea distributor of Aurora was indeed very helpful and courteous. leadtime was shorter and there was no $35 minimum "assessment fee". The pen was bascially covered at warranty free or charge, or was straight out of my pocket. The US distributor asked for a $35 fee, whether the pen was under warranty or not. Then, they went ahead and charged more for scope of repair needed. Lead time was slower, and the associate was not as courteous as the one I encountered in South Korea (perhaps defensive). Optima and 88 are beautiful pens, but the U.S. distributor did prevent me from giving them a second try.

Personally, I had best customer service experience with Parker/Waterman (both in Korea and in US), though the purchasing experience at Montblanc boutique was phenomenal.

However, ymmv, when it comes to reliability and customer experience, so if you love your Auroras and had no problem with it, then good for you and I wish you the best! After all, the pen itself was a phenomenal pen...even more charming than any pelikans, watermans, parkers, or montblancs I have ever owned (i do miss my optima sometimes)...


----------



## burnki

Though it wasn’t my most expensive purchase, the BNIB LE Pilot M90 I just sold became my most expensive pen.


----------



## Scooby921

burnki said:


> Though it wasn't my most expensive purchase, the BNIB LE Pilot M90 I just sold became my most expensive pen.


Oh, a myu! I bought one for a friend as a gift before he moved away to Japan. Not a cheap pen by any means. I don't know if the market has gone up or down on them.


----------



## black_coffee

so far the tactile turn bolt action!


----------



## Jetrider

Pelikan was a fave but I constantly lose / misplace my pens ?‍♂ So I don't carry expensive ones anymore. Tuff Writer makes a cool EDC pen for around $100-$200 this one is Ti.


----------



## Mithridates

Lamy Scala - not that expensive in the grand scheme of things, but more than the disposable pens I've used previously!


----------



## Burgo27

hkginlax said:


> For me, is the Caran d'Ache Varius Ivanhoe.
> View attachment 15557222


wow that is beautiful


----------



## carbon_dragon

Not really a collector, but I bought this at a game convention at a booth in the dealer room. I thought it was pretty cool, but the way I lose pens, I'm kind of afraid to carry it. By the standards you guys have, it's probably pretty low end.


----------



## pyiyha

Waterman's Ideal #7


----------

